# How "from scratch" are you?



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

I was thinking about the issues with using canned and boxed items. I’ve seen some posts making fun of Hamburger Helper, and denouncing all canned soups, etc. It got me thinking, just how “from scratch” is everyone? How far do you take it? I mean, it can go a long way, but few really think of it. 

Do you always avoid boxed or packaged side dishes like noodles or Mac-N-Cheese? Do you not use dried herbs at all? No (commercially) canned beans or veggies? Do you make your own butter and bread? Do you fashion your own utensil from wood or clay?

So, on a scale of 0% to 100%, how much of your cooking (and life really) is “from scratch”.

On this scale, I’d say I’m a “Daring Dabbler”.  

----------------------------------------------------------

0% - Astute Abhorrer
Cooking? What’s Cooking?

10% - Junkfood Junkie
Can operate a Microwave fairly well, and takeout is a regular staple.

20% - Curious Cook
Can work the stovetop and oven, use a lot of prefab (canned and boxed) items.

30% - Daring Dabbler
Getting the hang of this, use a moderate amount of prefab food stuff.

40% - Credible Creator
You know you’re way around the kitchen, and use very few prefab items.

50% - Conciliating Culinist
Fairly impressive skills, and only use prefab items in a pinch.

60% - Certified Chef
Got it down to a science, you’re a regular at the farmers market, and you know your butcher’s life story.

70% - Fanatic Foodie
Master of the trade, farmer’s know you by name, you raise your own produce and herbs, and you are an accomplished fisherman.

80% - Ingenious Inventor
Ted Nugent admires you! You have a working farm where you raise your own veggies and meat. Fishing, hunting, and farming are a way of life.

90% - Strict Stickler
If you don’t grow it or butcher it, you don’t eat it. In fact you even make your own soap and dabble at blacksmithing.

100% - Amish Acolyte
You’re so old school you don’t even use electricity (or gas) to cook!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 27, 2007)

70%

I always buy fresh meats and produce. The only canned items would be corn (in the winter), whole tomatoes and beans (rarely cook with beans).

I grow my own veggies and herbs. I break down a chicken, instead of buying bonless, skinless whatever (saves alot of $$). I make all my soups and sauces from scratch.

I'm going to start making my own pastas come fall, and stock up on homemade stocks for the winter.

I can whip together a soup or tomato sauce before the DW finds her car keys.

Speaking of the DW....she makes all her cakes, pastries and desserts from scratch. She has ALOT of patience.


oh...condiments I buy packaged, but make my own BBQ sauce and mix up a couple differnt condiments to make new sauces or spreads.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 27, 2007)

I happily embrace convenience.
Try to avoid meat "enhanced" with solutions,
generally buy fresh or frozen veggies, and I
like to read ingredients.
Um, maybe a 50 or 60%er?

Have no problem cooking with canned soups,
boxed rice dinners, mystery meats like hot dogs,
Spam... but no hamburger helper. Ate too much in
college!

And I do not look down upon those who do use
pre-packaged. In today's world, anyone who cooks
instead of take-out or fast food should be lauded not
lambasted. 

That said, I really enjoy all the slicing and dicing and mixing
and such of cooking, so I do tend to be more "from scratch"
if I am comfortable with the foods. (Like I buy pies and cakes,
cuz I haven't ventured far into the baking arena.)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 27, 2007)

^^^^ Sandra Lee? ^^^^


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I break down a chicken, instead of buying bonless, skinless whatever (saves alot of $$).
> 
> oh...condiments I buy packaged, but make my own BBQ sauce and mix up a couple differnt condiments to make new sauces or spreads.


 
I’m with you on breaking down a chicken. I never buy a cut-up chicken, but I will buy big packs of parts such as thighs, wings, or legs. I never buy breasts though. It’s ridiculous what they charge for those. If I want breasts, then I buy a whole chicken. Usually I buy them 2 at time (sometimes 4 at a time) and then cut them up and freeze the meat in packs for the two of us. Plus the backs are great for soups or dumplings or even a special treat for the dog (yep, I cook for the dogs on occasion).

But, I’m no hunter. I couldn’t kill the animal myself....ironic isn’t it.

The condiments many people don’t think about, but many people, even the purists, use them. However, it is possible to make your own vinegar, mayonnaise, mustard, and ketchup. But.....it’s easier to buy it! 

What about dried herbs (commercially prepared), do you have any of those in the pantry that you use? Sage, thyme, garlic powder, etc? Salt? Pepper?


----------



## oldcampcook (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess I qualify as a "Daring Dabbler".  I make my own breads, sometimes pastas; prefer fresh or frozen veggies and fruits.  I used canned tomato sauce and paste and sometimes pizza sauce. I do a lot of dried beans, but do use canned beans, also. I use dried spices strictly as a matter of convenience.
A lot of my use of ingredients depends on the mood I am in at that particular moment.  
I don't use "hamburger helper" or any of of those only because I ate way too many of them, along with mac n cheese when I first got married.


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

oldcampcook said:
			
		

> I guess I qualify as a "Daring Dabbler". I make my own breads, sometimes pastas; prefer fresh or frozen veggies and fruits. I used canned tomato sauce and paste and sometimes pizza sauce. I do a lot of dried beans, but do use canned beans, also. I use dried spices strictly as a matter of convenience.
> A lot of my use of ingredients depends on the mood I am in at that particular moment.
> I don't use "hamburger helper" or any of of those only because I ate way too many of them, along with mac n cheese when I first got married.


 
Sounds like your more of a 40% Credible Creator. I DO use Hamburger Helper on occasion! I’d say by abstaining from that, you automatically jump up to the 40% rank!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 27, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> What about dried herbs (commercially prepared), do you have any of those in the pantry that you use? Sage, thyme, garlic powder, etc? Salt? Pepper?


 
Yes, I have a smorgasbord of dried herbs and spices. During the season, I try to use as much fresh herbs as possible to keep the plants from going to seed. I still have to throw alot out. I have TONS of oregano, basil, thyme, sage, mint and chives.

Here's a quick tip: I bought fresh basil with the small rootball from a supermarket in February, it's still growing on my kitchen window sill. In fact, I have to keep transplanting it to a larger container.

Another tid-bit, I use the microwave maybe twice a year.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 27, 2007)

65% 2 farmers 1 butcher and a fishmonger know me by name, I do grow my own herbs...I help at a community garden but am not fully or even reasonably responsible for the fine results. (But I can sure twist the rat wire real good!)

I too "fabricate" my own meats from larger pieces, and my chickens from whole birds. I grind most of my own meats, and make most of my own bulk sausage...casings are most needed for dry cure and I don't do that. 

I like to buy from artisinal shops , bakeries, butcheries, etc. And I like to buy from the local Amish in my community because it really is picked a few hours before I cook it!

I do rely on the supermarket much more in the winter and for exotics. But I really like being connected to the food.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 27, 2007)

What can I say, I cook for my animals too, no commercial stuff for them either.
The only canned stuff I use is whole tomatoes if I have to.No dried herbs, grow my own in big pots.
If I can't get good fresh veggies, I would rather buy frozen.They have to be at their peak before freezing and there are no added chemicals.
I'm lucky to have a friend who has chickens, pigs, goat, geese etc. , so absolutely fresh is always available from her.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm somewhere about 65%.  I don't grow all my own produce and I don't get the opportunity to fish.......

But I don't like to use anything that is from a box.  I'm not opposed to canned beans and tomato products.  When it comes to tomatoes, unless I pick them myself, canned is much better than the supermarket carries.

I also shop for only what I can cook that week.  Nothing goes in the freezer except vodka and ice.

All baking is done from scratch, with the exception of bread . And even that I prefer to do, as long as it's not summer.  Soups and sauces 99% of the time from scratch.


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

So far, this is how it looks:


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2007)

Concilating Culinist (didn't know there was such a thing) / credible creator - a combination sounds like me. I'm not above using a mix in a pinch, but especially my meals are made without mixes. The mixes I use are mainly cake mixes to make other than layer cakes. I use those as a base for whatever dessert I'm making. No mac n cheese, no hamburger helper for me. I can make a better version in as little time as they take - with lots less sodium and preservatives. My veggies are either fresh or frozen. I do use prepared dressings, both to dress a salad sometimes, or as a marinade for meats.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 27, 2007)

Keltin,

You have waayyy too much time on your hands.

-J


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 27, 2007)

I would say that I occasionally dabble in "from scratch". I do use packaged item regularly - Near East Rice Pilaf, Mac & Cheese, canned soups and vegetables, frozen foods, etc. My teens seem to love having foods like that they can prepare themselves at weird hours. But I do appreciate the difference between convenience and "from scratch" foods and am trying to learn more. I do use my microwave a lot because I'm still having trouble timing all the elements of a meal to get done at the same time. I make bread sticks 4 or 5 times a week using breadmakers to mix the dough but I bake them in my range. I don't use packaged mixes for that anymore but then again, I only make the breadsticks. Loaves of bread seem to be beyond my capabilities - not sure why.

I'm glad you brought up the issue of canned soups, hamburger helper and the like. Speaking strictly as a complete novice in the kitchen, I have relied heavily on such items. I often opted for them over "from scratch" foods because I could count on them to be edible (if just barely) and my attempts at really cooking seemed to be a crap-shoot at best. If my attempt turned out to be dreadful, I would end up having to throw together something else anyway. This isn't an excuse, and it's the reason I have joined this forum. I _want_ to be able to feed myself and my family yummy food that's good for us and I've come here to learn. 

've noticed that a number of people new to DC have posted recipes that listed sort of "low end" ingredients and it seemed to provoke a big response from many of the excellent cooks here. I'm not in any way criticizing anyone, I just thought perhaps ya'll don't know there are lots of people like me who really don't know any better (but want to improve). 

I have learned soooo much this last month from so many of you who have been kind enough to walk me through the simplest of things. And you've been really kind and tactful about it. I especially appreciate that because I am already embarassed about my poor cooking. I've been the recipient of lots of "gentle guidence" which has opened up a whole new world for me. So when someone posts something that includes a whole jar of mayonaise, remember that even though it sounds disgusting and outrageous to a really good cook, it may be the tastiest thing that has come out of their kitchen so far!

Of course, on the other hand, I adore the posts by some of you (like Iron Chef) who absolutely know your stuff and see perfection as not only attainable, but the standard by which you cook. You're fantastic and have me running to the dictionary regularly. I love that and I love having access to someone who knows all this stuff! But I'd be terrified for you to look in my pantry or, heaven forbid, come to dinner at my house!

All that said, please forgive me if I've offended anyone and please keep helping me. My painfully thin son has already put on 5 pounds and he looks wonderful and I have all of you to thank for it!

Terry


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2007)

_Ahh, if this was an ideal, problem free world, life would be so much easier. I love being in the kitchen or working in my garden and would spen every moment I could doing it. But, I raised 4 kids and now am after retiring and caring for my mother in law and then both my parents, and now 3 of my grand kids I don't have time to do all I'd like.I do bake bread, but will also visit  nearby wonderful bakery for artisnial breads, I grow many things veggies, fruits,my oldest son has angus, grass fed beef which he butchers and kindly offers, I pass, I just cannot eat old jake or ben, so beef comes from the butcher Much I buy is from the grocery store, lots from nearby fruit and veggie stand..Right now I'm off to get corn as I didn't plant any this year.I seldom if ever use boxed anything and I have a hard time with breads in the grocery as the smell of the preservatives makes me gag..Not being snooty here I'm a person who gags easy _
_I'm not a food snob and feel that how you cook and why is your business not mine..I do not like it when people look down their noses at you for using canned or boxed  anything..They need to have some compassion for physical disabilities that limit what we do in the kitchen as well as the children you are raising and need to watch, if you work outside the home..Lately I've had a problem with my hands and it now takes me longer to do those little taskes that require that you take for granted, say peeling fruit, lots of slicing of meat,but I get it done..I just wish others would realize that their actions and words sometimes hurt and a lot._
_The fact that you cook and clean and do it everyday tells me you love and care, so do it the way that is best for you. Then sit and have a meal with those you love._
_kadesma_


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Keltin,
> 
> You have waayyy too much time on your hands.
> 
> -J


 
LOL! Yep, and I’m a geek at heart!


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, very well said Fisher’s Mom and Kadesma. You guys are awesome!

I may be just a Daring Dabbler now......but I got my sights set on that 40% bracket!  

To be honest, I like the convenience of canned and boxed stuff, but of late, I’ve been getting bored with it and want to explore the new things such as growing my own herbs, veggies, and spices. 

I can make (and have made) most things from scratch, even things like Pasta Alfredo and Beef Stroganoff......just got to stay focused and motivated to do it more often! Heck, I’d probably get more from scratch cooking done if I didn’t use my grills so much!


----------



## Katie H (Jul 27, 2007)

During my many years of being a parent, I've raised 8 children and have always prepared just about everything from scratch.  I used to take a Saturday afternoon and make 40 or 50 waffles or pancakes to put in the freezer, so the children could have a good breakfast during the week.  We used to buy eggs in 15 dozen lots for the same reason.

I've never been one to use boxed or prepared foods, but that's mainly because they weren't around when I was growing up and, as a result, never got in the habit of having them in my pantry.  I stay away from them now because they are sodium-filled, which is not a plus health-wise.

I make all the bread products we eat even though it can get dicey temperature-wise during the summer months.  Our house isn't air-conditioned, so heating the oven to 400 degrees to bake bread is a real treat.

I love making pasta and am planning to retrofit my manual pasta machine with a motor to make the job easier on my hands.  Love homemade spinach pasta.

I, too, buy meat and poultry in large/whole pieces and cut to my preference.  I also can and freeze fruits and veggies when they are in season.

Now that it's only the two of us, I can really excel in "scratching" my cooking itch.  (Sorry, had to say that.  Well, the original question was about "scratch.")  Buck is a willing guinea pig and we regularly probably have some of the most unusual and best food on our table of anyone in our little county.

I love to cook and only wish there was enough money and time for me to do it more than I do.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow!What a hard question.I do alot from scratch but I also keep stuff handy like mac&cheese,canned soups,beans,pickles,instant potatoes,canned tomatoes all the herbs but I do grow basil,thyme,rosemary,chives,parsley and I grow alot of tomatoes.What I dont do is the whole meal in a box thing.I cook beans but canned can be handy for certain things.I can make bread but Im not that ambitious.But I know how to do it all.After all thats what I have been doing for a living for years.I make my own coctail sauce,tartar sauce just because it tastes bettter to me. 
I guess I could say is I keep all the basics on hand but sometimes you get a mac&cheese attack so its out of the box unless it a special occasion.


----------



## KitchenSally (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm 60%.  Like others, I use canned tomato products, condiments etc.  
I use dry pasta but never anything that 'makes it own sauce'.  I grow my own herbs and if I had room I'd do veggies too.


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I make my own coctail sauce,tartar sauce just because it tastes bettter to me.


 
I LOVE good Tartar Sauce. Puh-lease share your recipe!!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess according to this scale I'm 60%. I'm not very good at growing things, but we have great local farms that grow everything from fresh herbs to fresh greens, and from fresh tomatoes to fresh sweet corn to fresh mushrooms. Most of these farms also participate in the local famer's markets so it's a good place to get their stuff too. I only cook at home maybe once or twice a week so I only buy enough produce for a couple of days at a time anyway. I'll be the first person to admit that I'm a food (and wine) snob. Much of that comes from working with such great products. When you taste the difference in the finished dish, it's hard to go backwards. But there are some pre-fab stuff that I do use at home regularly:

Tomatoes (for pomodoro) - Canned San Marzanos. To me, nothing makes a better pomodoro sauce than these. 

Broths - I buy this brand of pre-made organic broths: Pacific Natural Foods | Broths. It's a nice product.

Any type of noodle - For Asian style noodles, we have a bunch of noodle factories that turn out any type of fresh noodle you like, from ramen to chow mein. For pasta, I prefer the texture of dried pasta anyway. I do make my own gnocci though. 

Breads/Desserts - I can't bake. Well I actually can, but I don't like to. I can make a foccacia, flat breads, and a couple of tortes off the top of my head but I'm not really a big dessert or bread person. I'll eat it when it's served at restaurants, but that's about it.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 27, 2007)

I always considered myself making most everything from scratch (compared to my friends) but after reading in here I am guess I am also about 60 % Although I seldom bake (not enough freedom IMO) I buy desserts when one is needed.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmmm.   At least 75%.  I don't make my own bread cuz I'm not much of a baker.  But I buy good bread from the bakery.  Canned products = tomatoes, beans (although I do used dried more), and tuna mainly.  I use alot of dried herbs in the winter and all fresh herbs in the summer.  No convenience food like cream of whatever, rice mixes, etc.  Don't even like bags of salad mix.  It tastes like preservatives to me. 

I'm a self taught cook that began my cooking adventures with Hamburger Helper in one hand, Soup Starter in the other.   It wasn't long b4 I yearned to broaden my adventures in the kitchen.   That was 25 years ago and my adventure continues today.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> Of course, on the other hand, I adore the posts by some of you (like Iron Chef) who absolutely know your stuff and see perfection as not only attainable, but the standard by which you cook. You're fantastic and have me running to the dictionary regularly. I love that and I love having access to someone who knows all this stuff! But I'd be terrified for you to look in my pantry or, heaven forbid, come to dinner at my house!


 
I would love to go to someone else's house and cook for them a meal, especially using stuff that they had on hand (there was a show on FN like that...I forget the name of it). As much as I love to learn and broaden my own culinary horizons, I also love to help others do the same. For me, cooking is more than just something I like to do, or something that's fun and enjoyable, it's a passion. And it's not just because I do it professionally. People would be surprised how many professional cooks there are, even those that work at upscale restaurants, who don't have a passion for it. They do it because they can; it's just a job that they are good at and that they know how to do. I know some great line cooks, guys that are better line cooks than myself, who have no creativity whatsoever. On a busy Saturday night, there's no one else that you'd want working their station but they have an extremely hard time putting out new specials because they don't have that passion about food.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 27, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I would love to go to someone else's house and cook for them a meal, especially using stuff that they had on hand (there was a show on FN like that...I forget the name of it). As much as I love to learn and broaden my own culinary horizons, I also love to help others do the same. For me, cooking is more than just something I like to do, or something that's fun and enjoyable, it's a passion. And it's not just because I do it professionally. People would be surprised how many professional cooks there are, even those that work at upscale restaurants, who don't have a passion for it. They do it because they can; it's just a job that they are good at and that they know how to do. I know some great line cooks, guys that are better line cooks than myself, who have no creativity whatsoever. On a busy Saturday night, there's no one else that you'd want working their station but they have an extremely hard time putting out new specials because they don't have that passion about food.



Oh, Iron Chef, I'm swooning with anticipation!!! Me first, me first! I will begin saving immediately for your first class ticket and cleaning out my pantry! lol Actually, it does show in all of your posts that you are truly passionate about your craft. What a pleasure that must be for you.
Terry


----------



## HobbitPoster (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess that I'm a juk food junkie... that is if I'm cooking for myself. Fortunately, I have a wonderful wife who's thoughtful enough to ALWAYS cook from scratch. She has a valid argument for cooking from scratch - you control what goes in the food and you can choose to cook healthier. The ingredients are fresh and not frozen or filled with chemical presarvatives.

I on the other hand don't know how to cook. Plus I hardly have any free time. If I have to cook for myself I usually microwave something such as frozen Burritos / Tacos or make a warm cup of Campbell's soup.


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 27, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> The condiments many people don’t think about, but many people, even the purists, use them. However, it is possible to make your own vinegar, mayonnaise, mustard, and ketchup. But.....it’s easier to buy it!
> 
> What about dried herbs (commercially prepared), do you have any of those in the pantry that you use? Sage, thyme, garlic powder, etc? Salt? Pepper?


 
Excellent point. I don't make any of those things myself, either (although I do grow some herbs in the back yard). I certainly don't mill my own flour, or grind corn and make my own tortillas, just to add a couple of others to the list.
What I DO do is used fresh ingredients whenever I can, prep the ingredients and cook them myself. For some people I guess that = "from scratch" but I can't really lay claim to that.


----------



## keltin (Jul 27, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> Excellent point. I don't make any of those things myself, either (although I do grow some herbs in the back yard). I certainly don't mill my own flour, or grind corn and make my own tortillas, just to add a couple of others to the list.
> What I DO do is used fresh ingredients whenever I can, prep the ingredients and cook them myself. For some people I guess that = "from scratch" but I can't really lay claim to that.


 
You picked up on my subtle point. Excellent!  

That’s why this scale tops 100% “from scratch” with the Amish. So many people can get caught up in the purist frame of mind and don't even realize they too are guilty of using commercially made items. Kraft Mayo, Heinz Ketchup, McCormick spices, China Doll rice, dried beans, flour, corn meal, sugar, vinegar, salt, pepper, pasta, puff pastry, butter, vegetable oil, salad dressing, beer, wine, etc, etc, etc. Unless you’re Amish, you’re not 100% “from scratch” (and are they truly 100%???)….but you could be! It IS possible!

Why aren’t more people doing it the way the Amish do it? Why don’t people make everything possible from scratch? Because it is far easier and more convenient to use some prefab stuff! Some use more than others, but most of us use prefab stuff on a daily basis.


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2007)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned here is that some of us learned to cook before all the shortcuts were available.  I'm certainly not against taking them when really necessary, but when our kids were little I had to cook everything from scratch (not catsup, etc), but just started earlier or tried to simplify our meals somewhat.  So many of the mixes contain so much sodium and carbohydrates that it greatly affects one's health, especially if there are conditions already. I try to keep our food as pure and simple as possible so that limits the number of already prepared foods I use.  What is right for me may not be the same for someone else, but I would suggest we each look at our health in the total realm and see how that adds up.  I hope anything I said hasn't hurt someone's feelings - I just think fresh food tastes better and is better for me and my family. I don't want to add to their health problems.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 27, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> One thing I haven't seen mentioned here is that some of us learned to cook before all the shortcuts were available.  I'm certainly not against taking them when really necessary, but when our kids were little I had to cook everything from scratch (not catsup, etc), but just started earlier or tried to simplify our meals somewhat.  So many of the mixes contain so much sodium and carbohydrates that it greatly affects one's health, especially if there are conditions already. I try to keep our food as pure and simple as possible so that limits the number of already prepared foods I use.  What is right for me may not be the same for someone else, but I would suggest we each look at our health in the total realm and see how that adds up.  I hope anything I said hasn't hurt someone's feelings - I just think fresh food tastes better and is better for me and my family. I don't want to add to their health problems.



You're so right about the health issues. A family member recently developed high blood pressure that wasn't responding well to meds and even after going to NO added salt diet, he still found that since he ate mostly convenience style foods, his sodium intake was way too much. He started preparing meals from scratch and eating more raw fruits and veggies in between and within a month, his BP dropped to high normal. 3 months later, it's excellent and he's been able to go off meds. And he's even starting to really enjoy the taste of foods in a way he never did before.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 28, 2007)

Don't know where you will put me.  I bake my own bread and pizza, I grow a huge veggie and herb garden, I can tomatoes and green beans, spaghetti sauce, salsa. I have my own hens for eggs. 

I murdered 5 roosters yesterday--they are now happily reposing in the freezer.  (But, if I had to clean a chicken everytime I wanted to eat one, I would become a vegetarian.  Or raise rabbits.  I hate those feathers all over my hands.   )

I brew my own beer and make soap.

I don't grow or grind my own grains, or make cheese or butter.  I do use gas to cook.

I don't think there are any convenience foods in my kitchen, except dried pasta (I do on occasion make fresh pasta).  I do buy packaged stuff once in a while, but I am almost always disappointed.

I do have dried herbs from the store.

I do used bottled salad dressing, mayo, ketchup.  And there are 3 kinds of cheese in my fridge right now--a chunk of parmesan, a chunk of Asiago, and a nice gooey block of American slices    .


----------



## sattie (Jul 28, 2007)

As I learn more and more and try more and more recipes, I am finding that my boxed items have gone untouched.  For instance, I love the boxed potatoes that you add water, milk and butter and then bake in the oven.  The past weekend, I tried making this from scratch and we loved it and I am certain this is how I will prepare them in the future.  I still like the convenience of boxed items.. for days when you want to whip up a meal quickly, but more and more I have been going with fresh foods.  Some of the things that I no longer buy because I make myself are stocks, tomato sauce, as some have mentioned, buying whole chickens and cutting them up (then using the carcass to make stock!), etc.  I would think maybe I am a 60 %er?  I like to keep learning how to do my own stuff so I don't have to pay so much for it at the store!


----------



## sattie (Jul 28, 2007)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I don't think there are any convenience foods in my kitchen, except dried pasta (I do on occasion make fresh pasta). I do buy packaged stuff once in a while, but I am almost always disappointed.


 
Ok... this may have to be my next venture... making my own pasta!  So you saying once I make fresh, I will find it extremely hard to go back to the packaged stuff?


----------



## velochic (Jul 28, 2007)

99.9%  My siggy says it all.  Anything all-natural, we use from a box.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 28, 2007)

After you make your own pasta, I doubt you'll go back to packaged. The flavor is really exceptional.


----------



## sattie (Jul 28, 2007)

Essiebunny said:
			
		

> After you make your own pasta, I doubt you'll go back to packaged. The flavor is really exceptional.


 
You got me wonderin if I even want to 'go there'.  I'm ITK 50% of the day as it is!


----------



## bullseye (Jul 28, 2007)

> 60% - Certified Chef


I guess this is me.  I DO know my butcher's life story--he has become my friend; likewise for my fishmonger.  I use fresh and organic if I can, but do not hesitate to use other ingredients.  I often use canned tomatoes (unless they're in season, the canned is better) and beans.  I have a well stocked spice rack filled with dried herbs and spices--I am careful to keep them fresh, but prefer fresh herbs when I can get them.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2007)

My mother-in-law told me she baked bread every day ... until the cost of a loaf of bread got cheaper than the ingredients she put in to her loaves.  Then she started making bread as an occaisional treat.  But I think that is what gets us all.  You spend the time to do something from scratch, and your family prefers the stuff from the package, which costs less and takes a heck of a lot less time and energy.  How long can you keep it up when no one cares but you?


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 30, 2007)

Even though I work in the industry, I'm sorry to say I'm only about a 45% or so.  I do make my own stocks, chicken, beef, and seafood.  I make soups from scratch, but use canned tomato sauce, diced tomatoes, paste, etc.  I do keep a couple canned veggies in my pantry, hominy and green beans.  All other veggies are fresh or frozen.  I buy pasta, ramen noodles, and mac-n-cheese (for the kids).  Condiments, sour cream, etc., are store-bought.  My herbs and spices are purchased, with the exception of the 6 oz or so of dried sage that I grew, harvested, and dried over a year ago.  We keep a couple different "instant" rice mixes on hand, although I prefer to make pilaf from scratch.  We keep canned tuna in the pantry.  PeppA, my other half, also likes potted meat, and I usually stay away from the stuff.  I keep some Cream of Mushroom soup, and a few cans of chicken-noodle, for when I'm sick and don't want to really spend a lot of time cooking.  I might just make a batch of chicken soup, freeze it, and cook the noodles when I go to thaw/reheat the frozen soup.

I buy chicken leg-and-thigh quarters in a 10 lb bag for $3.90 + tax.  39 cents / lb for chicken is pretty good in my book.  Of course, getting PeppA to use it is another thing.  She doesn't like to use it, and prefers breasts and chicken tenders, which I complain about each and every time she buys it.  Of course, when I cook chicken dark meat, she eats it like there's no tomorrow, go figure.

PeppA buys a lot of packaged products.  This is how she was brought up.  Her grand-parents have a lot of ties to the Pennsylvania Dutch Amish community, but, her mother just doesn't cook much from scratch.  PeppA learned to cook from her mother, so there's all the packaged stuff.

I try to cook the majority of my foods from scratch, but since there's 5 kids here, and money's tight, some corners have to be cut.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 30, 2007)

Essiebunny, I do not make all my own pasta.  I use dried pasta for most things.

I do it for special occasions, or when I have a lot of time and a lot of eggs to get rid of.

I do make my own noodles for chicken soup--much better than storebought.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 30, 2007)

all of them to be honest, I have 500sqr metres of land and grown my own veg and herbs, and often trade these for things I don`t grow or rear, I`ll kill an animal and prepare it for eating without a problem too.
I`ll cook indoors or out, and preserve foods that will be out of season soon.

I`ll also open a can of baked beans and microwave it too if I feel like it or open a pack of instant Mash 

although I grow and dry my own beans and cook them in my own tomato sauce as well as make my own bread from homegrown Wheat!
I could take you for a walk down most anyone of our local cannal ways and come back with bags full of food that people don`t even know you can eat!

I do what ever I feel like doing at the time really.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2007)

getting to the Amish, and I know a lot of old school house Amish in my area and buy much from them.  They do purchase flour sugar tea and coffee, molasses, and many such "pantry staples" from outside their own communities, and often from the "world at large".  

There is a difference between making from scratch and growing producing everything yourselves.  

Obviously most of us have a few prepared sauces (Ketchup, worcestershire, soy, etc) in our pantries, as does every professional kitchen in the country. Few of us have the capacity to grow and mill our own grains and flours, or produce our own dried staples.  

Can I bake my own bread? yes. Do I, no. bUt when I don't, I buy from an artisinal baker.  Do I butcher my own cows and hang sides of beef?  Nope, but I do buy large cuts from a real butcher and portion them at home myself, unless doing so requires a band saw. (I'm good with a cleaver!)   

But unless you are living on a farm with many family members, many of these tasks are not possible.  

Your question is great beacuse it certainly gets us to think through the process, and evaluate what our connection to our food is.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 30, 2007)

good point Robo!

if we WERE to perform all these tasks, it would be a days work to prepare a single meal, and although I don`t mind doing that on occasion, catch the rabbit, skin the rabbit etc... and then get all the veg, and grind the wheat (I use a coffee grinder naughty me), and bake the bread, I recon you`de not only get Nothing else done that day, but probably have burned off more calories than the meal itself provided 
it IS fun to do every now and then, and if there`s a Few of you it`s easier and even more fun, but for a family of 3, naah !
not Everday anyway.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 30, 2007)

I am very similar to Sparrowgrass.

Also wanted to comment on "Amish".  I have been in their shops, frequented their auctions and their restaurants.  They are heavy users of white flour, white sugar and fats.  IMO, they are not particulary into  healthy eating.  I just googled recipes for cabbage. Found an Amish cabbage recipe, first two ingredients were; cabbage, and cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd say I'm in the neighborhood of 55% -60%.  I butcher my own meat and fish, make my own stocks and sauces from scratch, with the exception of tomato sauces, which I'll usually start from canned crushed tomatos.  I normally use dried herbs because it's impractical for me to keep my own herb garden (though I tried very very hard to make it work).  The only things I buy pre-fab are pastas (which I'm starting to get away from), cheese, breads, sun-dried tomatos (again, impractical for me to make my own) and I think thats it.  I try to go for fresh-baked breads when I can, but g/f likes to have her loaf of pre-sliced around so she can make toast for breakfast.  I will use pre-fab items if I've just gotten killed at work one night, but I'd say I cook about 90% of the time.  I try to keep dinners simple and flavors clean.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd guess I am about 60%. I do use canned peas, and crushed tomatoes. Thoies I do grow my own tomatoes and cucumbers, rasbery and curants. And all of the above end up being canned for the winter. I do not fish, but love fresh fish from asian store. I do not make mac and cheese from the box, but do make cheese noodles. On ocasion I make my own pasta. But only for chicken soup. Once in a while I go to meat packing plant and get gresh half a cow. Once a year or so, my friend comes over and kilss few chickens for me. We have been talking about getting a sheep for a slaughter, but haven't gotten to do it yet. I use frozen dough to make my own pizza, but am too lazy to use bread machine. We eat out maybe 4-6 times a year. Rest of the time I cook. 

Actually I'm not alltogether sure whch category I really fit. The answers given were kind of hard to fit in.


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2007)

My husband and I enjoy cooking "from scratch" when it is an enjoyable experience.  When we do it, it is because we have time and are doing it for fun.  Now he's diabetic, and some of the stuff we did for fun is no longer practical (i.e., home made bread, pizza, etc .... if he can only have one slice, I only want one or two, then we have lots of stuff to throw away).  There are times that the convenience foods are much more practical and affordable.  I do grow herbs and veggies, but after a year of arthritis and one of gout (his, all under control now), we have come to know that our next home will be an apartment with maybe a deck, balcony, and window boxes.  So we figure we have a few good years of enjoying our garden.  

Some of my friends think I do it all from scratch.  I tell them no way in aitch ee double hockey sticks.  

Certain things I keep on hand to help me out.  Wondra flour.  I only use it a couple of times a year, but it sure makes gravies and other sauces easier to thicken at the last minute when all else fails.

I keep some kind of beef flavored gravy or sauce or demi-glace on hand.  I really dislike canned beef broth, and it is quite expensive to make a good one.  

I do make my own chicken/poultry stock most of the time (like others have mentioned, I can buy leg portions VERY inexpensively, plus I bag and freeze the bones after we eat poultry).  But I still keep a powder or paste base on hand. When using them, I do not salt, and it comes out quite fine. 

Canned tomatoes.  If it wasn't for canned tomaotes, we'd all die of scurvey some day.  They are wonderful.  

People who say you have to eat only fresh, only in season, obviously live on some other planet than the one I live on.  You know, the planet where fruit and vegetables do not grow in the snow.  I guess we could all live in countries where they are all trying to get to live here.  No, there is no way we can all eat from "scratch" and still get all the nutrients we know we need for a healthy life.  People forget, or are too young to remember, the diseases that came in the era when we ate from scratch.  I started buying Kosher salt, and my husband started worrying about goiter.  Now I don't even remember this.  BUt Iodized salt almost did away with it within my life time.  Scurvey.  Living from scratch ... well, needless to say, a lot of people did without the citrus that did away with that.  

So we all need to sit down and think, and take the time to figure out what we are doing.

Take the best of all worlds.  Take the best of processed foods, take the best of your garden.  What is most important is to make sure you have family and friends around your table at least a few times a year, and enjoy them.


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 31, 2007)

Can I be a 55%?I don't know our butcher's name!!!!!!   I would grow a lot if my DH didn't  love the grass so much. Half of it would probably be covered in herbs and veggies, but my kids love sports at well so we have to have all sorts of goals, and the herbs and veggies wouldn't survive. We have a veggie patch, but the football, basketball or whatever sports equipments still gets to it. I however peel all my fruits and veggies from the market, and only use Microwave for warming food. I saw the recipes that came with our microwave and I thought, Why oh why would I want to do that. Ok I have never prepared pasta from scratch, or baked bread, but find it hard to buy cooked food in the supermarket and microwave it. I do buy Thai food from a friend though from time to time but having heated the spring rolls in the oven and they turned out wet, I put everything in the oven.


----------



## keltin (Jul 31, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I am very similar to Sparrowgrass.
> 
> Also wanted to comment on "Amish". I have been in their shops, frequented their auctions and their restaurants. They are heavy users of white flour, white sugar and fats. IMO, they are not particulary into healthy eating. I just googled recipes for cabbage. *Found an Amish cabbage recipe, first two ingredients were; cabbage, and cream of mushroom soup*.


 
LOL!  

But....come to think of it........if they were truly Amish, how did they get on the net to post that recipe?????


----------

